# Ryobi?



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Has anybody tried the Ryobi Expand-it series of yard tools. The gas power head can be interchanged with a trimmer, hedge trimmer, pruner, edger, as well as others. Seems like the connection would be a point of weakness though. Anybody have success with this line of tools?


----------



## World LLC (Apr 24, 2012)

i am a fan of the age old lesson of i get what i pay for, but then again, i have no experience with that line


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

stick with stihl or echo


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Husqvarna chain saws and stihl trimmers. Good long term reputation and tough as nails. I have bought the bell and whistle equipment before and been out in the sticks when the whistle won't blow and the bell won't ring.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> Has anybody tried the Ryobi Expand-it series of yard tools. The gas power head can be interchanged with a trimmer, hedge trimmer, pruner, edger, as well as others. Seems like the connection would be a point of weakness though. Anybody have success with this line of tools?


I may get blasted for this, but....Ryobi does not make a tool (none) that will stand up to commercial use. Every other Saturday homeowner use, maybe.

Commercial quality trimmers are worth the money, both in their longevity and performance. There are many good brands to choose from: Tanaka, Shindiawa, Red Max, Kawasaki, Honda, Echo, Stihl. . .and more. 

I know that Echo & Stihl both make power heads that you can interchange multiple other tools with. The Stihl line is the KM90, KM110, and KM130. I have been running the KM110 for 6 years commercially and have had 0.0 problems either with the engine or the interchange connection. 

Ryobi makes some cool tools though. Many times I have walked by their display in HD and wish some other brand would make something they have. . .


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I had an Echo SRM230 that my laborer dry fueled( put straight gas in ) I fired it up and was just about through with t he trimming of the yard and I thought it was getting noisy ( I had ear muffs on) let go of the throttle and it seized. I let it cool down and it fired up. Used it for another year and re rung it. I was sold on Echo products right there. Echo does have one down fall .... If they start to loose power check the exhaust port it will start to plug with carbon. I have made it a ritual of winter time to clean the port and have had a great summer with no hitches. I also use their oil that has a carbon reducer additive in it. 

I have a lawn tool box with in it there is a spare plug for my mowers a quart of oil for the lawn mower and weedeater. Also a pair of cutters for the spool of weedeater twine and I drilled a hole in the side of the box SO the twine is readily accessible. Just grab the twine pull 3 times cut and repeat , load the spool and you are up and running again. 

AS for lawn mowers I DON'T DO MTD ( made to die) and will l NOT get a Tecumseh engine. I prefer Briggs or Honda . Most mowers have a set of bolt holes so you can mount any engine to the deck. There are only 3 deck manufacturers. Then it goes to the different sellers, Toro MTD, Huskavarna and they put their stickers on it.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I may get blasted for this, but....Ryobi does not make a tool (none) that will stand up to commercial use. Every other Saturday homeowner use, maybe.
> 
> Commercial quality trimmers are worth the money, both in their longevity and performance. There are many good brands to choose from: Tanaka, Shindiawa, Red Max, Kawasaki, Honda, Echo, Stihl. . .and more.
> 
> ...


Ryobi is good for the homeowner but will burn out in a few months, or sooner, if used commercially. 

I used them for years before I started doing commercial and liked them. I have a simple rule I go by now for trimmers and edgers. If it don't cost at least $300 new it isn't going to last long.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I may get blasted for this, but....Ryobi does not make a tool (none) that will stand up to commercial use. Every other Saturday homeowner use, maybe.






Your MT homie will probably be leading the pack on that.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

i agree with most, for garden equipt i only use Echo (weed eater, edger, blower, hedge trimmer, chainsaw) for mowers i use honda and for brush mowers or bigger equipt i use DR.

for power tools on the other hand i do use ryobi and have been for over 7 years, never once had a drill, recip or any of the expanded line fail me, except batteries tend to after a few years of heavy use and if improperly charged


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I may get blasted for this, but....Ryobi does not make a tool (none) that will stand up to commercial use. Every other Saturday homeowner use, maybe.
> 
> Commercial quality trimmers are worth the money, both in their longevity and performance. There are many good brands to choose from: Tanaka, Shindiawa, Red Max, Kawasaki, Honda, Echo, Stihl. . .and more.
> 
> ...



Ryobi has their place though, I do like their 10" chop saw because I can get them for $89 sometimes at HD. Then I don't feel bad when I toss it around or beat the crap out of it. 

But for trimmers, chainsaws etc I always stick with Stihl. They also make a series that works off of a single engine.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I bought one of the Expandit Electric start units for the wife as she has a bitch of a time starting anything. Picket up all the accessories over the years at repo's. Have a Kawasaki and an Echo on the trailer. Have a Husky for a spare. I do use the Ryobi on occasion with the pole saw attachment. No issues but it don't get used every day either......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

What is it with wimmen and pull start equipment starting issues?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Chokes.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> What is it with wimmen and pull start equipment starting issues?



They can't seem to get em spinning fast enough........


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



mtmtnman said:


> They can't seem to get em spinning fast enough........


This is true, my wife is stronger then most men but she can't pull start any of our atv's


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> This is true, my wife is stronger then most men but she can't pull start any of our atv's


 
echo is women proof. they cant start that with no problem.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> echo is women proof. they cant start that with no problem.



I love Echo products but they can be a pain to start. On the other hand, my Kawasaki starts 1st pull every time......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Matt like my old man used to say....... you aint holding your mouth right.


I can start mine on summer mornings without choke. 
Pump primp bulb a couple times, starts first or second pull.
Haven't been run since the afternoon before.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Matt like my old man used to say....... you aint holding your mouth right.
> 
> 
> I can start mine on summer mornings without choke.
> ...




This one has been temperamental since the start. Used to be 2-3 pulls, now 5-6............


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Go with Stihl !!!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



JDRM said:


> Go with Stihl !!!


That is generally my plan, although I was on the road and didn't have my weed whip and came to need one. Only nearby dealership was Huskvarna not my first choice but I'm pleased with it. Takes exactly 3 pulls to start every time. twice to get it to fire on full choke and then one more and it starts on half choke. 

Just picked up a nice used stihl 044 (decided I needed a bigger saw) and man is this thing a beast.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Ryobi is garbage.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> That is generally my plan, although I was on the road and didn't have my weed whip and came to need one. Only nearby dealership was Huskvarna not my first choice but I'm pleased with it. Takes exactly 3 pulls to start every time. twice to get it to fire on full choke and then one more and it starts on half choke.
> 
> Just picked up a nice used stihl 044 (decided I needed a bigger saw) and man is this thing a beast.


Everything I have is Stihl ( Hand tools ) edger, weedeater, backpack blower. I just bought the hedge trimmer attachment , and it is awesome. Paid for itself on first job, nothing but profit from here on out!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

X2 on the trimmers, etc. I've always owned Husky chainsaws but I have a guy with a 24" stihl that cuts thru oak tree trunks like it's a stinkweed.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> X2 on the trimmers, etc. I've always owned Husky chainsaws but I have a guy with a 24" stihl that cuts thru oak tree trunks like it's a stinkweed.





Husky makes big powerful saws too.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> Husky makes big powerful saws too.


I used a friends husky once, it was a comparable price to my 50cc farmboss (about $600) but the thing felt like a toy and didn't have the power or the stihl.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I used a friends husky once, it was a comparable price to my 50cc farmboss (about $600) but the thing felt like a toy and didn't have the power or the stihl.


Just like Stihl, Husqvarna has saws designed for occasional use by a homeowner and saws designed for use by professionals. And, just like Stihl, there is a big difference between those saws.
I think that if you compare apples to apples, Stihl & Husky saws will perform pretty comparibly. 
Having said that, I'll say this; I own one Stihl saw, my brother owns at least 8-10 Stihl and Husqvarna saws. My brothers take on them is they all perform the same with the exception of the Husky's typically having higher chain speed than the Stihls, good for some things, not necessarily good for others. Oh, and he thinks that the Husky's are built simpler and as a result are easier to work on.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I use a Husky 450 Rancher around our property. 18" chain handles everything I have thrown at it and starts right. But my preference is to keep most of my equipment under the same name, and Stihl's rep is good on about everything they make.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

My partner needed a chainsaw last week and just ran to menards and bought some random one on closeout, $250 discounted to $110. He figured for $110 it would be a good beater saw while it lasted. Well it lasted about 15 min of light tree cutting before it died. He tried to take it back and they said since he used it he would have to go to a service center. Well I'm pretty sure he just left it in the cart in the parking lot and drove away. 

He said he learned his lesson.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

Cheap power equipment seems to always suck for me. Even the new Stihl stuff with the EPA mandated specs don't run like the old ones. My old Farm Boss runs better than the 2012 331, leave fuel in the can two weeks and it won't run. My older stuff runs fine on the same gas and I'm running 100% non-ethanol. Go figure. 

I've never had any cheap weed wacker last very long, maybe a month or two. Stihl has been the best so far. Husqavarna is not what it used to be either, its home owner grade now IMO. My local dealer stopped messing with them and only carry Stihl now. Other than the one picky saw, its good stuff. I have a line trimmer over 14 years old now. :thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SagesServices said:


> I've never had any cheap weed wacker last very long, maybe a month or two. Stihl has been the best so far. Husqavarna is not what it used to be either, its home owner grade now IMO. My local dealer stopped messing with them and only carry Stihl now. Other than the one picky saw, its good stuff. I have a line trimmer over 14 years old now. :thumbsup:





Like was already mentioned Husky has cheap saws for HOs so they don't have to pay so much. 
They also have professional saws that cost more.

Look on Husky's website, they've got two pages for the different grades.


----------

